# عمل المسيح مع مسلمى مصر ..... علهم يعرفونه



## صوت صارخ (6 يوليو 2012)

[YOUTUBE]LVzfaEc9aHc&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## The Antiochian (6 يوليو 2012)

*معجزات أبونا مكاري رائعة ، بالتأكيد لو لم يحدث تغيير مهم لما فرح أبوه هكذا ، ولكني ألاحظ أنه ظل متشنجاً .*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (6 يوليو 2012)

يسوع يعمل فى مصر كلها.زلكننا لا نلاحظ ذلك..!!


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 يوليو 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *معجزات أبونا مكاري رائعة ، بالتأكيد لو لم يحدث تغيير مهم لما فرح أبوه هكذا ، ولكني ألاحظ أنه ظل متشنجاً .*


*هى معجزات الرب يسوع بيد ابونا مكارى ..... الولد عنده اعاقة عقليه بجانب الأعاقة الجسدية*


----------



## إيمليــآ (6 يوليو 2012)

*,.*

للأسف يآ أستآذنآ آلفآضل .. هم يعلمون كل آلعلم
لكن روح آلمكآبرة بدآخلهم تمنعهم من آلمجآهرة بذلكـ

*.،*
​


----------



## The Antiochian (6 يوليو 2012)

*أختي الغالية أراك تتحدثين عنهم بنفس طريقة حديثهم عنا .*


----------



## إيمليــآ (6 يوليو 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *أختي الغالية أراك تتحدثين عنهم بنفس طريقة حديثهم عنا .*



*ح**ضرتكـ على حق** .. لكن مع إختلآف آلوضع**

فكيف لى أن أومن بأن إيمآن شخص مآ قد يوصلهـ لصنع آلمعجزآت - ببركة ربنآ -
ومع ذلكـ أدعوهـ كآفراً ..؟

.،
*​


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (10 يوليو 2012)

*برأيكم يعني هل سيتحول المسلمون بسبب هذه المعجزات عن دينهم أم لا ؟*


----------



## The Antiochian (10 يوليو 2012)

ahm@d n@bil 1 قال:


> *برأيكم يعني هل سيتحول المسلمون بسبب هذه المعجزات عن دينهم أم لا ؟*


*لا*
*ففي السابق شفى الأب نفسه طفل مسلم أعمى وعرض ذلك أما الجميع ، وحين شكك الناس أتى لهم باسمه واسم أسرته ومنطقته وطلب من المشكك أن يتحقق بنفسه .*

*وفي السابق ظهرت العذراء أمام عشرات الآلاف فوق الكنيسة .*

*ذلك لا يغير شيء لكن معركتنا ليست مع لحم ودم بل مع الشياطين*


----------



## ابحث عن الحق@ (10 يوليو 2012)

رومية 3 7
-فانه ان كان صدق الله قد ازداد بكذبى لمجده فلماذا ادان انا بعد كخاطئ


----------



## apostle.paul (10 يوليو 2012)

*طيب مش عيب لما تبقى جاهل 
*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (10 يوليو 2012)

ليش الحذف!

رديت على احمد 
قلت ماهو اختراع جديد
عندنا ايضا المحسود والمعيون يتعالج بالرقيه
ويخرجون الجن بالقران الكريم


----------



## minatosaaziz (10 يوليو 2012)

ابحث عن الحق@ قال:


> رومية 3 7
> -فانه ان كان صدق الله قد ازداد بكذبى لمجده فلماذا ادان انا بعد كخاطئ



هذه الشبهة الفارغة التي تريد ان تطرحها  اتحدى انك قرأت آيتها  في سياقها.
 على العموم، مداخلتك  ستحذف وسيحذف ردي لان هذا المنتدى محترم يسير على القوانين سير الكون على قوانين الفيزياء.... لو هذه الشبهة السخيفة تؤرقك فاذهب وضعها في قسم الشبهات وستجد الرد موجودا من قبل !


----------



## minatosaaziz (11 يوليو 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> ليش الحذف!
> 
> رديت على احمد
> قلت ماهو اختراع جديد
> ...



عذرا أختي ولكن للمشرفين هنا فهما خاصا بهم لقوانين المنتدى، وهم يطبقون هذا الفهم بكل مساواة على المسيحي قبل المسلم ... لو حكيت لك كم اشتيكت في هذا المنتدى وكم من مواضيع اعتراض فتحت وكم من ردود حذفت لي لذهلت .... لقد وصلت بي الحالة الى أني كدت أدخل في صدام شديد اللهجة مع مديري المنتدى بسبب تعاملي هنا كتعاملي في بقية المنتديات التي يسودها الهمجية ... ولكن لولا حكمة المشرفين الذين سارعوا الى تهدئتي وطالبوني بالتفهم لموقف البع الآخر  لكنت خسرت هذا المنتدى العظيم للأبد !


----------



## ابحث عن الحق@ (11 يوليو 2012)

minatosaaziz قال:


> هذه الشبهة الفارغة التي تريد ان تطرحها  اتحدى انك قرأت آيتها  في سياقها.
> على العموم، مداخلتك  ستحذف وسيحذف ردي لان هذا المنتدى محترم يسير على القوانين سير الكون على قوانين الفيزياء.... لو هذه الشبهة السخيفة تؤرقك فاذهب وضعها في قسم الشبهات وستجد الرد موجودا من قبل !



اوك سينا من الشبهة 
هو بيقول فى الفيديو باسم يسوع المسيح الناصرى
فهل كان يستطيع المسيح ان يفعل شيئا ً من نفسه 
يوحنا 5 19
-الحق اقول لكم لا يقدر الابن ان يفعل من نفسه شيئاً الا ما ينظر الاب يعمل

اعمال الرسل 2 22
يسوع الناصرى رجل قد تبرهن لكم من قبل الله بقوات وايات وعجائب صنعها الله بيده فى وسطكم كما انتم تعلمون
-


----------



## ابحث عن الحق@ (11 يوليو 2012)

لماذا اذاً نبنى المستضفيات طالما القسيسين يشفون المرضى فالمستشفيات مكتظة بالمرضى
-البابا شنودة كان تعبان قبل ميموت ليه مشفهوش


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (11 يوليو 2012)

*



			لماذا اذاً نبنى المستضفيات طالما القسيسين يشفون
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

الله أعطاهم السلطان للشفاء وفقا لإرادته .
أما بالنسبة للمستشفيات فهى للجميع ويبقى دور الله فى الشفاء سواء فى المستشفيات مستخدما يد الأطباء .
أو على يد الكهنة بقوة معجزيه تعود فى النهاية لله القوى.



			البابا شنودة كان تعبان قبل ميموت ليه مشفهوش

أنقر للتوسيع...

ببساطة لم تكن إرادة الله هى شفاء البابا.
منطقكم غريب جدا يامسلمين خلوا بالكم عدم حدوث معجزه مع أحدهم لاينفى حدوثها مع آخر.

*​


----------



## ابحث عن الحق@ (11 يوليو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *
> الله أعطاهم السلطان للشفاء وفقا لإرادته .
> أما بالنسبة للمستشفيات فهى للجميع ويبقى دور الله فى الشفاء سواء فى المستشفيات مستخدما يد الأطباء .
> أو على يد الكهنة بقوة معجزيه تعود فى النهاية لله القوى.
> ...




دا هو فى الفيديو بيقولو المسيح شفاك قبل ميقوم من مكانه ازاى عرف بقى انه صحى هل يعلم الغيب


----------



## ابحث عن الحق@ (11 يوليو 2012)

والله لو انا ابو الراجل دا وحصل بجد معايا كده كنت هوطى على رجليه ابوسها وكان جسمى يرتعش من رهبة الموقف مبالك دا بيرقص ولا يبالى


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (11 يوليو 2012)

ابحث عن الحق@ قال:


> دا هو فى الفيديو بيقولو المسيح شفاك قبل ميقوم من مكانه ازاى عرف بقى انه صحى هل يعلم الغيب


*بص ياحبيبى الفيديو قدامك عايز تصدق اللى فيه براحتك عايز تقول زى اخواتك المسلمين ان دى لعبه ووووووووو براحتك.
هو السيد المسيح علق على الموقف ده قبل كده معلنا ان هناك اناس حتى ولو قام احد الاموات سيظلوا على عنادهم وعد ايمانهم.
عموما لو انت شايف انها تمثيليه ممكن تآخد عنوان الكنيسة بنفسك وتروح تتفق مع الكاهن على التمثيليه وشوف هيديك كام !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (11 يوليو 2012)

*عن فكره لو انت مش عارف .
تاريخ المعجزات التابعة للمؤمنين بالمسيح فى مصر يعود الى قرابة 2000 سنة وبالتالى فالأمر ليس بجديد أو قاصر على شخص بعينه ولايتم بواسطةالأحياء بل أيضا القديسين المتنيحين.
*


----------



## ابحث عن الحق@ (11 يوليو 2012)

متى 24 25
-لانه سيقوم مسحاء كذبة وانبياء كذبة ويعطون ايات عظيمة وعجائب حتى يضلوا لو امكن المختارين منكم


----------



## Koptisch (11 يوليو 2012)

ابحث عن الحق@ قال:


> متى 24 25
> -لانه سيقوم مسحاء كذبة وانبياء كذبة ويعطون ايات عظيمة وعجائب حتى يضلوا لو امكن المختارين منكم


يعني بتحاول تثبت جهلك ولا اية؟


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (11 يوليو 2012)

*


ابحث عن الحق@ قال:



متى 24 25
-لانه سيقوم مسحاء كذبة وانبياء كذبة ويعطون ايات عظيمة وعجائب حتى يضلوا لو امكن المختارين منكم 


أنقر للتوسيع...

كلام جميل اذن هذا يخص الانبياء الكذبه وليس انبياء الله ازاى نعرف بقى الكذاب تعالى اعلمك من الإنجيل نفسه
1John 2:22 مَنْ هُوَ الْكَذَّابُ، إِلاَّ الَّذِي يُنْكِرُ أَنَّ يَسُوعَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ؟ هذَا هُوَ ضِدُّ الْمَسِيحِ، الَّذِي يُنْكِرُ الآبَ وَالابْنَ.
وبالتالى الكهنه والقساوسة من 2000 سنة حتى الآن فى الجانب الصحيح وليسوا فى جانب الأنبياء الكذبه
طيب السؤال دلوقتى هل السيد المسيح قال ان اتباعة سوف يصنعون معجزات بسلطانه؟ تعالى نشوف الكتاب المقدس بيرد بيقول إيه
John 14:12 اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِي فَالأَعْمَالُ الَّتِي أَنَا أَعْمَلُهَا يَعْمَلُهَا هُوَ أَيْضًا، وَيَعْمَلُ أَعْظَمَ مِنْهَا، لأَنِّي مَاضٍ إِلَى أَبِي.
ربنا ينور بصيرتك حبيبى وتبعد عن الكذاب(إبليس) وأتباعه.




*


----------



## ابحث عن الحق@ (11 يوليو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *
> كلام جميل اذن هذا يخص الانبياء الكذبه وليس انبياء الله ازاى نعرف بقى الكذاب تعالى اعلمك من الإنجيل نفسه
> 1John 2:22 مَنْ هُوَ الْكَذَّابُ، إِلاَّ الَّذِي يُنْكِرُ أَنَّ يَسُوعَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ؟ هذَا هُوَ ضِدُّ الْمَسِيحِ، الَّذِي يُنْكِرُ الآبَ وَالابْنَ.
> وبالتالى الكهنه والقساوسة من 2000 سنة حتى الآن فى الجانب الصحيح وليسوا فى جانب الأنبياء الكذبه
> ...



اذاً ما معنى مسحاء كذبة اليس يؤمنون بالمسيح وما هو الايمان الحق بالمسيح هل نؤمن به كرسول ام اله 

اذاً انت لست مؤمن لانك لا تستطيع فعل معجزات مش قصدى اتعدى عليك والله بس هذا ما استنتجته 
فما ردكم وشكرا


----------



## ابحث عن الحق@ (11 يوليو 2012)

Koptisch قال:


> يعني بتحاول تثبت جهلك ولا اية؟




شكراً


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (11 يوليو 2012)

*



			اذاً ما معنى مسحاء كذبة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**تابعين لإبليس ليضلوا البشر عن الايمان بيسوع انه المسيح الفادى والمخلص.



اليس يؤمنون بالمسيح

أنقر للتوسيع...

قد يعلنون ايمانا ولكنه فى النهاية مخالف للايمان الكتابى والتقليدى المسلم من المسيح لرسله ثم لنا.



وما هو الايمان الحق بالمسيح هل نؤمن به كرسول ام اله 

أنقر للتوسيع...

بالطبع الايمان به كالله المتجسد هو الحق.
وكرسول للآب هو حق 
وكنبى هو حق 
وكمتمم للنبوات هو حق 
كل ذلك فى شخص لمسيح.




اذاً انت لست مؤمن لانك لا تستطيع فعل معجزات مش قصدى اتعدى عليك والله بس هذا ما استنتجته 
فما ردكم وشكرا

أنقر للتوسيع...

نعم هى مواهب يعطيها الله للمؤمنين به ولكن ليس للجميع بل لمن يختاره ففى النهاية ليس المهم هو ان اعمل لمعجزات انما المهم هو الخلاص  لذلك فالله يعطى موهبة عمل المعجزات للذين لايضرهم عملها اى ليس لشيطان المجد الباطل قدرة على ادخال الافتخار الزائف الى نفوسهم .
*


----------



## ابحث عن الحق@ (11 يوليو 2012)

مرقص 16 : 17 18 
--وهذه الايات تتبع المؤمنين يخرجون الشياطين باسمى ويتكلمون بالسنة جديدة
-يحملون حيات وان شربوا شيئاً مميتاً لا يضرهم ويضعون ايديهن على المرضى فيبرأون

=اذا كنت تريد ان تعرف الحق اذهب اليهم واعظهم اشياء مميتة وقل لهم اشربوا فلن تجد منهم الا الاعراض شاهداتها كثيرا فى المناظرات


----------



## ابحث عن الحق@ (11 يوليو 2012)

هل يستطيعون نقل الجبال 
متى 17 20


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (11 يوليو 2012)

ابحث عن الحق@ قال:


> مرقص 16 : 17 18
> --وهذه الايات تتبع المؤمنين يخرجون الشياطين باسمى ويتكلمون بالسنة جديدة
> -يحملون حيات وان شربوا شيئاً مميتاً لا يضرهم ويضعون ايديهن على المرضى فيبرأون
> 
> =اذا كنت تريد ان تعرف الحق اذهب اليهم واعظهم اشياء مميتة وقل لهم اشربوا فلن تجد منهم الا الاعراض شاهداتها كثيرا فى المناظرات


*اخراج الشياطين تم على مدى 2000 سنة
التكلم بألسنة حدثت مع التلاميذ والمبشرين الأوائل فبشروا البلاد بلغاتها التى لم يتعلموها من قبل.
الحيات والعقارب لاتضرهم حدثت على مدى 2000 عام
شربوا سم لايميتهم حدثت فى عصور الإضهاد.
لكن القاعدة فى كل ذلك هى قاعدة كتابيه معروفه لاتجرب الرب الهك فمعطى هذه العجائب هو الله وليس بقدرتنا او ذاتيتنا تحدث وبالتالى لن تذهب لمؤمن مسيحى وتطلب منه ان يجرب الرب الهه وسيقبل.
فهو يعرف القاعده الكتابيه لا تجرب الرب الهك
بالنسبة لنقل الجبال يندرج تحت لاتجرب الرب الهك لكنه ايضا لايمنع حدوثه بالفعل كما نقل جبل المقطم على يد سمعان الخراز افتداء للأقباط من الإبادة الجماعية من قبل المعز لدين الله الفاطمى.
*


----------



## The Antiochian (11 يوليو 2012)

*المسحاء الكذبة هم أشخاص ادعوا أنهم المسيح المنتظر .*
*لكن طبعاً لا يوجد محمدون كذبة لأنه لا توجد أي نبوءة سابقة عن محمد منتظر .*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (11 يوليو 2012)

*ملحوظة لم تسعفنى ذاكرتى لأضعها فى الرد السابق يوضح الكتاب المقدس ان هذه المواهب للروح ليست للكل واحده فسنجد هناك من يعطيه الروح القدس موهبة شفاء وهناك من يعطيه موهبة تعليم وهكذا وها هو الشهد الكتابى الى يعطى هذا المعنى
1Cor 12:4 فَأَنْوَاعُ مَوَاهِبَ مَوْجُودَةٌ، وَلكِنَّ الرُّوحَ وَاحِدٌ.
1Cor 12:5 وَأَنْوَاعُ خِدَمٍ مَوْجُودَةٌ، وَلكِنَّ الرَّبَّ وَاحِدٌ.
1Cor 12:6 وَأَنْوَاعُ أَعْمَال مَوْجُودَةٌ، وَلكِنَّ اللهَ وَاحِدٌ، الَّذِي يَعْمَلُ الْكُلَّ فِي الْكُلِّ.
1Cor 12:7 وَلكِنَّهُ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ يُعْطَى إِظْهَارُ الرُّوحِ لِلْمَنْفَعَةِ.
1Cor 12:8 فَإِنَّهُ لِوَاحِدٍ يُعْطَى بِالرُّوحِ كَلاَمُ حِكْمَةٍ، وَلآخَرَ كَلاَمُ عِلْمٍ بِحَسَبِ الرُّوحِ الْوَاحِدِ،
1Cor 12:9 وَلآخَرَ إِيمَانٌ بِالرُّوحِ الْوَاحِدِ، وَلآخَرَ مَوَاهِبُ شِفَاءٍ بِالرُّوحِ الْوَاحِدِ.
1Cor 12:10 وَلآخَرَ عَمَلُ قُوَّاتٍ، وَلآخَرَ نُبُوَّةٌ، وَلآخَرَ تَمْيِيزُ الأَرْوَاحِ، وَلآخَرَ أَنْوَاعُ أَلْسِنَةٍ، وَلآخَرَ تَرْجَمَةُ أَلْسِنَةٍ.
1Cor 12:11 وَلكِنَّ هذِهِ كُلَّهَا يَعْمَلُهَا الرُّوحُ الْوَاحِدُ بِعَيْنِهِ، قَاسِمًا لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ بِمُفْرَدِهِ، كَمَا يَشَاءُ.

*


----------



## ابحث عن الحق@ (11 يوليو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *اخراج الشياطين تم على مدى 2000 سنة
> التكلم بألسنة حدثت مع التلاميذ والمبشرين الأوائل فبشروا البلاد بلغاتها التى لم يتعلموها من قبل.
> الحيات والعقارب لاتضرهم حدثت على مدى 2000 عام
> شربوا سم لايميتهم حدثت فى عصور الإضهاد.
> ...




يااخى الانجيل بيقول هذه الايات تتبع المؤمنين وليس الزمان ما يمنع حدوثها اليوم 
اليسوا هؤلاء مؤمنين ويبرأون المرضى 

-ووالله لو كان حد فيهم يقدر يشرب السموم من غير ميموت لفعلها ليثبتكم خصوصا انه يسلم منكم كثيرون الان


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (11 يوليو 2012)

ابحث عن الحق@ قال:


> يااخى الانجيل بيقول هذه الايات تتبع المؤمنين وليس الزمان ما يمنع حدوثها اليوم
> اليسوا هؤلاء مؤمنين ويبرأون المرضى
> 
> -ووالله لو كان حد فيهم يقدر يشرب السموم من غير ميموت لفعلها ليثبتكم خصوصا انه يسلم منكم كثيرون الان


*واضح انك ماقريتش ردى نهائى وبتعلق وبس لو حضرتك جاى تضيع الوقت وتدردش انا ماعنديش وقت اضيعه .*


----------



## ابحث عن الحق@ (11 يوليو 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *المسحاء الكذبة هم أشخاص ادعوا أنهم المسيح المنتظر .*
> *لكن طبعاً لا يوجد محمدون كذبة لأنه لا توجد أي نبوءة سابقة عن محمد منتظر .*



هناك نبؤات كثيرة فى كتابكم المقدس انتم لا تؤمنون بها الشاهد مش موضوعنا


----------



## ابحث عن الحق@ (11 يوليو 2012)

ابحث عن الحق@ قال:


> مرقص 16 : 17 18
> --وهذه الايات تتبع المؤمنين يخرجون الشياطين باسمى ويتكلمون بالسنة جديدة
> -يحملون حيات وان شربوا شيئاً مميتاً لا يضرهم ويضعون ايديهن على المرضى فيبرأون




اقتبستها عشان مش هقدر اكتبها تانى
الشاهد ان الكتاب المقدس يناقض نفسه هنا جمع و و و
هناك كل واحد له معجزة معينة


----------



## ابحث عن الحق@ (11 يوليو 2012)

ثم اننا لم نرى الا معجزة شفاء المرضى اين باقى المعجزات


----------



## The Antiochian (11 يوليو 2012)

ابحث عن الحق@ قال:


> هناك نبؤات كثيرة فى كتابكم المقدس انتم لا تؤمنون بها الشاهد مش موضوعنا


*كذاااااب*
*لا شيء ذكره إلا الآية التي تقول :*
*ورأيت من فم التنين ، ومن فم الوحش ، ومن فم النبي الكذاب ثلاثة أروح نجسة شبه ضفادع .*

*ولا يوجد أي نبوءة عن الإسلام وإلا لرأينا محمدون كذبة مثلما هم المسحاء الكذبة ، فالنبوءات عن المسيح هي بكل وضوح وكل صراحة ، ليست آية مخفية تقتطعونها من سياقها وتحاولون إلباس ما فيها على الإسلام عنوة !!*


----------



## ابحث عن الحق@ (11 يوليو 2012)




----------



## ابحث عن الحق@ (11 يوليو 2012)

فقد يا اخ سمعان ابحث فى اليوتيوب عن
الانبا بيشوى مكارى يونان متفق مع الراجل اللى عليه شيطان
ما انا مليش انى احط فيديوهات


----------



## ابحث عن الحق@ (11 يوليو 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *كذاااااب*
> *لا شيء ذكره إلا الآية التي تقول :*
> *ورأيت من فم التنين ، ومن فم الوحش ، ومن فم النبي الكذاب ثلاثة أروح نجسة شبه ضفادع .*
> 
> *ولا يوجد أي نبوءة عن الإسلام وإلا لرأينا محمدون كذبة مثلما هم المسحاء الكذبة ، فالنبوءات عن المسيح هي بكل وضوح وكل صراحة ، ليست آية مخفية تقتطعونها من سياقها وتحاولون إلباس ما فيها على الإسلام عنوة !!*



اخى لازم تلتزم بشروط المنتدى متشوش 
وبعدين فين الثلاثة ارواح النجسة والضفادع شوفتها فين
على الاقل التزم بقوانين المنتدى هحطها فى موضوع اخر ان شاء الله 
ووالله بحترمك وعاوز مصلحتكم ليس فى قلبى ضغينة انتم اخوانى فى الانسانية


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 يوليو 2012)

لا تضيعوا أوقاتكم من أمثال هؤلاء الذين يخالفون القوانين ويتعمدون إضاعة اوقاتكم، فقط بلغوا عنهم ليتم طردهم..


----------



## ابحث عن الحق@ (11 يوليو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> لا تضيعوا أوقاتكم من أمثال هؤلاء الذين يخالفون القوانين ويتعمدون إضاعة اوقاتكم، فقط بلغوا عنهم ليتم طردهم..



والله ما انا اللى خالفت هو اللى جاب سيرة النبؤاءت انا معاكم فى صلب الموضوع


----------



## minatosaaziz (11 يوليو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> لا تضيعوا أوقاتكم من أمثال هؤلاء الذين يخالفون القوانين ويتعمدون إضاعة اوقاتكم، فقط بلغوا عنهم ليتم طردهم..



نبلغ فين ؟
اهرب من الحق بيهزر جاي في المنتدى العام يحطلنا شبهات فارغة اتحدى و انه قرى حتى السياق قبل ما يتكلم ... وقلتله انقل كلامك الفارغ ده للرد على الشبهات لكنه اصر يحطه هنا ويخرج عن القوانين !


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 يوليو 2012)

بلغ هنا : http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=2

أو هنا: http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/newthread.php?do=newthread&f=6


----------



## ابحث عن الحق@ (11 يوليو 2012)

minatosaaziz قال:


> نبلغ فين ؟
> اهرب من الحق بيهزر جاي في المنتدى العام يحطلنا شبهات فارغة اتحدى و انه قرى حتى السياق قبل ما يتكلم ... وقلتله انقل كلامك الفارغ ده للرد على الشبهات لكنه اصر يحطه هنا ويخرج عن القوانين !




طيب اوك بس انا هعمل ايه انتم اللى حطيطو الشبهة هنا وانا برد عليها مش انا اللى عامل الموضوع دا


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 يوليو 2012)

شبهة اية يابني؟ الموضوع في قسم مالهوش علاقة بالشبهات اصلا!
وفين الشبهة دي في "فيديو"؟

عموما انت اخطأت وخالفت القوانين وانت معظم مشاركاتك تدل على انك ضعيف الفهم وتضيع أوقاتنا لذا سيتم طردك..


----------



## ابحث عن الحق@ (11 يوليو 2012)

طيب انا ضعيف الفهم طولوا بالووكم عليا زى الاخ سمعان فهمونى براحة 
ودا من وجبكم


----------



## ابحث عن الحق@ (11 يوليو 2012)

انا لم اخالف القوانين لكى اطرد وكونى ضعيف الفهم كما تزعم ليس سبب مقنع لطردى


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 يوليو 2012)

*ممكن من فضلكم كفايه تشتييت ومخالفه لقوانين القسم
 ويا اخ ابحث عن الحق@ لو لديك شبهه تفضل بطرحها فى القسم المخصص للشبهات  
سلام ونعمه *


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 يوليو 2012)

كونك ضعيف الفهم فهذا سيدفعنا لإضاعة وقتنا معك سواء في إفهامك الردود على الشبهات أو لإفهامك ان هذا ليس قسم للشبهات أصلا لكي تطرح فيه شبهات، فضلا عن ان يطرح المسيحي شبهات!!


----------



## ابحث عن الحق@ (12 يوليو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> كونك ضعيف الفهم فهذا سيدفعنا لإضاعة وقتنا معك سواء في إفهامك الردود على الشبهات أو لإفهامك ان هذا ليس قسم للشبهات أصلا لكي تطرح فيه شبهات، فضلا عن ان يطرح المسيحي شبهات!!



ياريت تقرا عنوان الموضوع اللى كاتب الموضوع يقصد المسلمين 
انا ما اجرمتش لما رديت عليه انا برد حجة بحجو


----------



## ابحث عن الحق@ (12 يوليو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ممكن من فضلكم كفايه تشتييت ومخالفه لقوانين القسم
> ويا اخ ابحث عن الحق@ لو لديك شبهه تفضل بطرحها فى القسم المخصص للشبهات
> سلام ونعمه *



اشكركم موافق


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 يوليو 2012)

> ياريت تقرا عنوان الموضوع اللى كاتب الموضوع يقصد المسلمين


اعرف عنوان الموضوع، والموضوع ليس شبهة ولكنه فيديو!



> انا ما اجرمتش لما رديت عليه انا برد حجة بحجو


انت رديت بنص، وهذا النص معروف انكم تفهموه بشكل معين خاطيء، أي شبهة، ورددنا كثيرا على مثل هذه الشبهات ومازلتم تكررونها..


----------

